# Looking to purchase a trailer pit - suggestions please



## va_connoisseur (Oct 7, 2010)

Considering the purchase of a trailer smoker. I'm looking for suggestions in the 2500-3500 range


----------



## Dutch (Oct 7, 2010)

Well short of building your own, you can check Ben Lang's site  or check out BBQPits-they are a "_Featured Sponsor_" here at SMF.

I have the Lang Mobile 60 Deluxe which I really enjoy.

Some things to consider:

How many people are you planning on cooing for?

What are you planning on cooking and are you wanting to do whole hogs?

Do you want an off-set unit or a reverse flow unit?


----------



## jjmrascal (Oct 7, 2010)

Like Dutch, I also have a Lang 60D that I love.  I have only had it a few months and it works great.  It falls into your price range.  The other day I spoke with a guy I hadn't seen in a while and he almost bought a Lang but ended up with a Bubba Grill which is also made here in Ga.  Their website is http://www.bubbagrills.net/index.html.  I don't remember how big his is but I know he said it is bigger than the Lang 48.  I assume it is about the size of a Lang 60.  I do know he paid almost $1000 less than I did and it is made of 9/32" steel.  My lang is a "measly" 1/4".  Anyway, he loves it and it may bear looking into for you as well.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a Lang and really like it. I know a couple of our members have the Bubba Grills and like them too. You can find Lang's and Bubba Grill's in our product pages just go to "Smokers and More" and find the smokers then the reverse flow section. As Dutch said we also have a site sponser and here's a link to there site 

http://www.bbquepits.com/index.htm


----------



## jbg4208 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have built my own because it was a much cheaper option for me. (spent about 400 total on it).

I really enjoyed building it. It was quite fun actually. But if I had the money it would have been a Lang. Just because of the reputation of them. Even cooking, all of the options they offer, the quality of the build, ect...

But in the end it is all what you want. Like Dutch said, figure out what your main uses will be and go from there.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been considering a Lang, I like the reverse smoker option. It seems like the are the WSM of trailer smokers. I will see what the budget can handle.

I will look at the bubbas. I have a few months to decide. Thanks for the input


----------



## bamafan (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a Bubba 250r reverse flow. Works well. www.bubbagrills.net. They are in north east Georgia so they are not to far away.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 8, 2010)

Check out this guy.  www.bellfab.com

He built my stick burner and I thought the work was great, and the price was very reasonable.

Mine is a roll around, but I know he builds trailer rigs as well.


----------



## countryrocker212 (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anyone know how thick the steel is on those bubba grills?


----------



## jjmrascal (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:


countryrocker212 said:


> Does anyone know how thick the steel is on those bubba grills?



I was told by my friend that has one that it is 9/32" steel.  That is nothing official but I figured he checked that out before he bought it, so he must know.


----------



## jdt (Oct 12, 2010)

Smoke 2 Geaux said:


> Check out this guy.  www.bellfab.com
> 
> He built my stick burner and I thought the work was great, and the price was very reasonable.
> 
> Mine is a roll around, but I know he builds trailer rigs as well.




 +1 to that, he runs about 1/3 what the big name pit makers charge, His trailer pits start at $1600, or about the same as most companies want for a 20 or 24 x 48 patio model. These are one off custom built, anything you want he will do, fully welded in 1/4, 5/16 or 3/8 inch brand new pipe


----------



## piglizard (Oct 12, 2010)

I recently bought a BubbaGrills 250 and love it.

As mentioned above - the steel is nice and thick and holds the heat really well. On my last smoke, from 9am until 8pm, I had only thrown on 4 hickory logs in order to keep the temp at 225-250*

It is a nice rig and I love the fact I can fire it up with the built in propane starter and still have 2 more burners for whatever I may want to cook. I will get some pics loaded to my photobucket tonight and post them up.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Oct 13, 2010)

That is a very nice rig. I will have to investigate more (silly of me to think it would be easy to spend a couple grand...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) Do the Bubba's come with  baffles? Also, how is the temp variations from one side to the other? Thanks.
 


PigLizard said:


> I recently bought a BubbaGrills 250 and love it.
> 
> As mentioned above - the steel is nice and thick and holds the heat really well. On my last smoke, from 9am until 8pm, I had only thrown on 4 hickory logs in order to keep the temp at 225-250*
> 
> It is a nice rig and I love the fact I can fire it up with the built in propane starter and still have 2 more burners for whatever I may want to cook. I will get some pics loaded to my photobucket tonight and post them up.


----------



## eman (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm trying to chose between the Bubba and the Lang right now. They both are reverse flow which should even out the temps across the grates.

 I have looked at and talked to owners of both. Oh yea eaten food off of both, LOL.

 There are  small things about both that i have seen that i didn't care for .But some of these are easily corrected either in constrution or after the fact.


----------



## piglizard (Oct 15, 2010)

va_connoisseur said:


> That is a very nice rig. I will have to investigate more (silly of me to think it would be easy to spend a couple grand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VA -  The baffles are on 3 sides of the firebox and the heat can be controlled through that, opening the stack, and raising/lowering the front trailer 1". 

As for the temp differences, I noticed that I had anywhere from a 5-10* temp difference from one side to the next. (Which is not too bad IMO) Also, when I lowered the front of the rig 1", I could lower the overall temp of the smoking chamber by 20* or raise the rig 1" and get the chamber to go up by 15* fairly quick. It all controls how fast the heat "rises" into the chamber since it is reverse flow.

I know I said I would post some pics - but I have been getting ready for another cookout at the house this weekend. I have 50# of wings that will be on the smoker in the morning. I will take  some good pics and throw them up during the day.


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 2, 2010)

I chose the 250 R from www.bubbagrills.net . I have enjoyed it it cooks really nice. I went ahead and splurged for the rib box option as this gives you as much cooking space as the 500 gal model with a cheaper cost plus you can put 8 full steam table pans in the rib box to keep it warm . Pkerchef


----------



## albert7127 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was going to go with Lang's but just found out about the 15% increase.  So now I am going to go with Budda Grill and save myself$1000


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 27, 2012)

I ended up going with a private builder who makes reverse flows. Went with a 120 gallon tank size on a trailer. Love it


----------

